# Ruger Precision Rifles: Sale at CDNN



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't know how you guys feel about the PR game, but right now CDNN has a killer deal on Ruger Precision rifles:

https://www.cdnnsports.com/rugerr-pr...l#.Wn9FMOjwaUk

6MM Creedmoor for $899, .308 for $999, and 5.56 for $999 including sling and scope rings. 

If I wasn't in the process of re-barreling my current RPR I'd probably jump on the 5.56.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I don't know what I would use a rifle like that for.
Can't do anything with that that you can't do with a conventional bolt action rifle, plus it it horribly ugly.

I've got a couple AR's purchased several years ago when the craze started, (just thought I should have them) but honestly they rarely leave the gun safe. Not a fan of way the gun industry is going these days, heavily skewed towards black and plastic tactical looking stuff.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Fishindude said:


> I don't know what I would use a rifle like that for.
> Can't do anything with that that you can't do with a conventional bolt action rifle, plus it it horribly ugly.
> 
> I've got a couple AR's purchased several years ago when the craze started, (just thought I should have them) but honestly they rarely leave the gun safe. Not a fan of way the gun industry is going these days, heavily skewed towards black and plastic tactical looking stuff.


If you look a little deeper you will see they are trying to cater to competition now because no one is actively trying to take guns they aren’t pushing the ARs and plastic crap as hard as they did when everyone was buying. They are trying to market more purpose built firearms. Namely the Ruger precision rifle. It’s an entry level PRS rifle. It’s not designed for hunting, it can be used as a damn good hunting rig but that’s not it’s intended purpose. The Remington LR and 5R series make great hunting rigs but again wasn’t their intended purpose. It’s all marketing right now trying to find other ways to keep products moving. It’s an ever changing industry.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

You're right, it's not a "traditional" rifle, but for what it is, it's a bargain. Not many off the shelf factory rifles will hold .5 MOA, and I've seen 3 RPRs do it so far. Add to that the idea it's modular, with most parts able to be swapped out by the user and it really is a unique rifle at its price point.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

What type of competition would one use one of those rifles for?


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

> Like snipers, precision rifle competitors are all about hitting difficult targets at long distances.
> 
> In precision rifle, you’ll engage targets out to 600 or 800 yards or further from a variety of positions and props. The targets are normally steel, but some matches will also have you shoot for score on paper.
> ou might have to shoot them from cars, over and through fences, and after jumping in and out of giant tires… Basically, anything a creative match director can imagine.
> ...


https://www.pewpewtactical.com/precision-rifle-competition-for-beginners/






https://www.precisionrifleseries.com/


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Way more fun that a known distance range any day of the week!!!


----------

